# Spike the super goof



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

:rofl:
























Some normal ones, well as normal as Spike gets :lol:


----------



## andreanne1422 (Jul 27, 2009)

aww those are such cute pictures!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

That 3rd photo is hilarious! he's such a handsome boy.


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

I love the third one too, and the last one. It looks like he's saying I posed good didn't I mum. lol


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

how one earth did he do the third one???? thats amazing lol....he is soooo cute....i prefer the goofy ones to the normal...they make him look so interesting! of course the normal ones make him look super handsome


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks guys  As to how he did the third one, Iam not really sure  He just gets excited well getting his picture taken sometimes :lol:


----------



## Spike (Oct 5, 2009)

lol cute!


----------



## Clairey331 (Oct 21, 2009)

Was he whistling/talking when pictures were taken?? Right little show off, lol, hes super sweet.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

I must also point out the comical third picture :lol:! He looks great!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks guys 



Clairey331 said:


> Was he whistling/talking when pictures were taken?? Right little show off, lol, hes super sweet.


Nope, no talking or whistling. Spike is just a show off :lol:


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

he's sure adorable!!


----------

